# My New Baby And Its Dilemma



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

So today while my wife and I were browsing around Cabelas I was looking at some bolt rifles and just BSing with one of the workers about guns. Somehow this led to him showing me a new Weatherby Vanguard 2 (the Lazerguard model) and I absolutely LOVED the look and feel of this gun! after some more talking between the worker and my wife we walked off looking at all the other toys in this heavenly store that I could say I wanted. During this time my wife talked me into buying the rifle that I liked so much so with little fight in me I made my way back to the gun counter and left with this beautiful gun!

But after getting home I have found an issue that I have never had with a scope before and that is the rings are so far apart that the scope wont fit in them! Am I just an idiot doing something wrong or is this a common issue? The scope that I am trying to use is one that I already had sitting on top of the gun safe and it is a Vortex Crossfire II. The rings are the proper size 1".

The edge of the rings are just on where the scope starts to get wider on the front and the back and could be forced down but I did not want to do this and risk damaging the scope.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm no gunsmith but it sounds to me like you are in need of a longer scope.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Philco said:


> I'm no gunsmith but it sounds to me like you are in need of a longer scope.


Yup. If that is the only place those rings can go - then a longer scope, or offset/cantilever rings, so you can put one facing aft?


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok thanks, I have never had a scope that was not long enough but iv also never had a long action bolt. Looks like I have an excuse to go shopping for some glass! :target::snipe:


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

NickAcker23 said:


> Ok thanks, I have never had a scope that was not long enough but iv also never had a long action bolt. Looks like I have an excuse to go shopping for some glass! :target::snipe:


 Doesn't anyone offer a weaver rail for your rifle? Get a rail and mount the rings where you want them. A weaver or similar rail will be significantly cheaper than a longer scope.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

So turns out I was able to get a weaver mount that was extended like 2mm and that was all it took! Thanks for all the advice time to take it out and break it in.


----------

